# A New Site That Gives A "Ballpark" Figure on Medical Expenses



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2015)

You can look things up by procedure and condition, I think they'll be adding more to the site as time goes on.  Game changer for medical insurance and the industry if consumers know how much an operations should _really _cost them.    http://www.guroo.com/#!a-to-z-list


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 27, 2015)

Now that's good information to know.


----------



## Papa (Mar 12, 2015)

Wow, awesome find. Thanks for sharing. Was shocked at some of those figures. In a good way ...I would think living in Florida would make it cost more money, not less than national average. I looked up back pain - epidural steroid injection. National average was $2,828.00, Florida was $1,987.00.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 14, 2015)

I believe the figures on the site are actually low.  I wonder if they calculated ALL the associated expenses, or just the surgeon, at least in the case of knee replacements.  They cost a lot more here than indicated (at least the amounts billed to insurance are a lot more than indicated).   It is almost impossible to get a straight answer when inquiring about what a medical procedure will cost.


----------



## Papa (Mar 14, 2015)

That is true Butterfly, I think they wish to keep that way for obvious reasons . Check out these profits!!! www.forbes.com/sites/peterubel/2014/02/12/is-the-profit-motive-ruining-american-healthcare/


----------

